# Vent pipe leak when raining



## Walter (2 d ago)

Hi All,

I live in California so am lucky it doesn’t rain too much. However, when it does water drips down from this drain over my oven in the kitchen. I finally got a ladder to look at the pipe on the roof and this is what i saw. Any short term fixes you recommend? It is going to rain hard this Saturday want to do something now before fully having to call someone to replace.


----------

